# Cabelas Pro 50 SS



## Buzzard11 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi,
I am new to this forum.  I just picked up a leftover discontinued Cabelas Pro 50 SS at my local Cabela's.  I got it really cheap and could not turn it down.  I've done searches and there are only a few on this unit.  Any recommendations other than replacing the stainless steel wood  chip pan with a cast iron one.  What do I need to do to season this?  What is the easiest and best recipe to start with.  Thank you from a real smoker newbie.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 12, 2017)

See if this helps.  Your smoker was manufactured by PS Seasonings.  The first link is to that company and the second is a video on the smoker you bought.  These smokers have a good reputation and are pretty expensive.  

Not sure why you want to exchange the thin SS bowl for one of case iron.  You want to get smoke rolling as soon as possible and cast iron will take some time to heat up.   To season, unless your smoker directions say otherwise, give the interior a good wipe down (no chemicals) and load the pan with pellets and generate some smoke for a couple of hours.    Afterwards, baby back ribs or a butt is always a treat for the palate.  You have a real nice smoker.  Congratulations and enjoy!

https://www.psseasoning.com/products/pro-smoker-model-pk-100


----------



## Buzzard11 (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you for the links.  I did the season today, next weekend I will try and smoke something.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 12, 2017)

Glad to help.  If you have specific questions pertinent to your smoker and cannot find answers here (the PK Line is as scarce as hens teeth) give Ken Hanni at PSSeasonings a call. He can set you on the right path.


----------

